# Downloading songs from Musicshake??



## chee154 (Nov 1, 2008)

There's is this program called Musicshake which basically allows you to make your music and. It's pretty cool and all BUT the only thing is, you can't save it your computer. To get the music you made, you have to buy Shakecash which is pretty much like buying with money points which you get to use. So my question is, is there any program or thing I can do to get the song I made without buying??
Thanks


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

chee154 said:


> There's is this program called Musicshake. To get the music you made, you have to buy Shakecash which is pretty much like buying with money points which you get to use. is there any program or thing I can do to get the song I made without buying??
> Thanks


Why not just use a program like Audacity http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ or something similar that records (what you hear/Mixed stereo ect" out of your speakers and saves as an MP3 to your puter.


----------

